

Skunkworks, Reorganization, And Other Tactics To Excel In The Digital Age - hugeinc
http://www.fastcompany.com/1817130/skunkworks-reorganization-and-other-tactics-to-excel-in-the-digital-age

======
civilian
Kinda upvote. Isn't the point of skunkworks is that it comes from an
employee's initiative, and for a long time it's not even known by the C-level
management?

